# 1968 Apple Krate Resto/clean



## a.s.co. (Dec 21, 2022)

Going to start using the Cabe finally really like the format and how it’s ran. New here but not to the bike world  some of you will recognize the back drop of my photos.

Anyways just thought I’d share the progress on a apple I’m working on for a friend. Mid year 68’ bike came to the stand without the rear shock strut back tire isn’t Schwinn and a Early sprint derailleur other than that pretty original bike. All the chrome is headed for a evapo rust bath.


----------



## a.s.co. (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## a.s.co. (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## a.s.co. (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## a.s.co. (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## a.s.co. (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## a.s.co. (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Darthvader (Dec 21, 2022)

Sweet can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## a.s.co. (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## a.s.co. (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## a.s.co. (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## a.s.co. (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## a.s.co. (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 27, 2022)

What a great project!

It doesn't look like your first rodeo so forgive me if I am "preaching to the choir" with these suggestions. But if that is the case, maybe it will help someone else.

May I suggest using brass hand brushes and citric acid (or white vinegar) when cleaning the chrome? I have cleaned a number of these Stingrays and the chrome is protected from scratching/dulling and the rust melts away. I only use #0000 steel wool on chrome as a last resort. Also, a straight edge razor blade can pop off problem rust speckles.

Watch out for the silk screened chainguard graphics - they are easily ruined - do not get them wet.

Here is a Lemon Peeler I cleaned with deep rust and you can see the good results.

All the best to you!


----------



## a.s.co. (Dec 27, 2022)

bikemonkey said:


> What a great project!
> 
> It doesn't look like your first rodeo so forgive me if I am "preaching to the choir" with these suggestions. But if that is the case, maybe it will help someone else.
> 
> ...



Hey thanks, yeah not my first rodeo… I’ve gotten lazy here recently and invested in a 5gallon bucket of evapo rust it takes away all the elbow grease.


----------



## a.s.co. (Dec 27, 2022)

*Frames got some orange overspray over various spots but the Schwinn paint shined up nicely! 👍*


----------



## a.s.co. (Dec 27, 2022)

*Evapo rust worked its magic on the shifter and rear fender I’m amazed!*


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 27, 2022)

Excellent progress. You need to have the new seat tinted so it matches the petina better.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 27, 2022)

Darthvader said:


> Excellent progress. You need to have the new seat tinted so it matches the petina better.



How is that done?


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 27, 2022)

It's sprayed on. Ron Chiluk does it. Looks amazing. Maybe someone here has his contact info. I can't find it.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 27, 2022)

what did you use ?


----------



## furyus (Dec 27, 2022)

No fake patina!


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 27, 2022)

furyus said:


> No fake patina!



Why not the seats already fake! May as well look like a good fake dont you think?


----------



## furyus (Dec 27, 2022)

Frankly, a.s.co has got some shine going on, the new seat should be fine.

It’s been my experience that people usually go too far when faking patina, and it ends up looking like just that, fake patina.

But whatever, there’s room for everyone’s interpretation of how these old bikes should look.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 28, 2022)

furyus said:


> No fake patina!





Darthvader said:


> Why not the seats already fake! May as well look like a good fake dont you think?



Was the original seat that white when new or was it a gold color? Is that what white looks like after 40 years?


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 28, 2022)

furyus said:


> Frankly, a.s.co has got some shine going on, the new seat should be fine.
> 
> It’s been my experience that people usually go too far when faking patina, and it ends up looking like just that, fake patina.
> 
> But whatever, there’s room for everyone’s interpretation of how these old bikes should look.



Ha don't knock it until you try it. It looks like a stock OEM seat not a repo.


----------



## furyus (Dec 28, 2022)

So you're recommending taking a mint stock seat and spraying fake patina all over it? That's not using the Force, Darth.


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 28, 2022)

furyus said:


> So you're recommending taking a mint stock seat and spraying fake patina all over it? That's not using the Force, Darth.



It looks like a reproduction seat to me. It was merly a suggestion. I have done it and everyone thought it looked amazing and fit the condition of the bike. If you want my recommendation it would be to find an original OEM seat that matches the condition of the bike. That would be sexy. The force be with you


----------



## furyus (Dec 28, 2022)

Okay, I misread your post, but in my defense it should read something like “After applying the fake patina, it looks like a stock OEM seat, not a repo.” 

As far as everyone saying it looks amazing, pics or it didn’t happen. No say, do.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 28, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Was the original seat that white when new or was it a gold color? Is that what white looks like after 40 years?



The originals were white, but maybe never photographed under that bright white of an LED. Between the 3 of us(myself, dad, and brother, a.s.co.), we have some original Krate seat samples from between the pans that are fairly untainted. I'll see if I can find one and compare it to the newer materials likely used to recover this seat.

I'm thinking I read something recently that listed an option with something like "gold" material named on the earlier seats though, next to the "silver glow". .....it was bothering me, so I had to go find the post. Images borrowed from 60sstuff's posts. He has some of THEE best original examples! And did a LOT of footwork finding the documents to back up their introduction! 







The bright white of the 3rd seat from the left is what I remember being from between the pans on the 68 Krates I've taken apart. The furthest right seat is what I can only guess they referred to as gold, since I've never owned one in the box. I have seen quite a few smoothie seats in that tone though. The original seat pictured for this Krate has naturally faded to a similar tone.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Dec 28, 2022)

Back to the originally posted bike....







The wheels I re-laced for it after a.s.co. detailed them.


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 28, 2022)

furyus said:


> Okay, I misread your post, but in my defense it should read something like “After applying the fake patina, it looks like a stock OEM seat, not a repo.”
> 
> As far as everyone saying it looks amazing, pics or it didn’t happen. No say, do.



Thanks....I don't understand why you are pissing on the idea when you have never seen the finished product. Absolutely no way to know its fake. It looks killer on an original bike. The reproduction seats look killer on a restored bike. We all have our opinions so don't shoot the messenger. Sorry if I upset you with my stupid suggestion. I will no longer suggest anything to you. Have a nice day.


----------



## furyus (Dec 28, 2022)

Dude, I just asked for pics of what you’re selling, that’s all. My goodness. 

With the level of bright work restoration, the new seat will fit right in.


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 28, 2022)

furyus said:


> Dude, I just asked for pics of what you’re selling, that’s all. My goodness.
> 
> With the level of bright work restoration, the new seat will fit right in.



I thinking we crossed signall somewhere? Why would you think I am selling something?


----------



## furyus (Dec 28, 2022)

Selling, advocating, pushing, it’s synonymous. Conversational writing. 

We’re messing up this fella’s thread.


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 28, 2022)

furyus said:


> Selling, advocating, pushing, it’s synonymous. Conversational writing.
> 
> We’re messing up this fella’s thread.



LOL I guess so. I am not a which doctor or a salesman nor was I pushing. It was merely a suggestion. In order for this atatement to be valid"Selling, advocating, pushing, it’s synonymous. Conversational writing". There would have to be a benefit or gain which there is not so I reject your commentary LOL.


----------



## a.s.co. (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## a.s.co. (Dec 28, 2022)

nick tures said:


> what did you use ?



Soap and water to knock all the dirt off and Mcguires no.7 to knock the oxidation off the paint and shine it up. On the chrome I just used evapo rust and wiped it off.


----------



## a.s.co. (Dec 28, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Back to the originally posted bike....View attachment 1758764
> 
> View attachment 1758765
> The wheels I re-laced for it after a.s.co. detailed them.



The wheel wizard @WillWork4Parts did his magic work for sure on building these. This guys gonna be blown away when he gets this bike back he’s fresh to the hobby and has the fever already.


----------



## nick tures (Dec 28, 2022)

a.s.co. said:


> Soap and water to knock all the dirt off and Mcguires no.7 to knock the oxidation off the paint and shine it up. On the chrome I just used evapo rust and wiped it off.



thank you bike looks Nice !!


----------



## Darthvader (Dec 29, 2022)

Shazam thats looking super good.


----------



## Grey Ghost (Jan 1, 2023)

Waiting for the next pictures.
Waiting, waiting.....


----------



## a.s.co. (Jan 1, 2023)

Grey Ghost said:


> Waiting for the next pictures.
> Waiting, waiting.....



I’ve been working like crazy out at UPS I’ll get to it this week


----------



## indycycling (Jan 3, 2023)

Darthvader said:


> Thanks....I don't understand why you are pissing on the idea when you have never seen the finished product. Absolutely no way to know its fake. It looks killer on an original bike. The reproduction seats look killer on a restored bike. We all have our opinions so don't shoot the messenger. Sorry if I upset you with my stupid suggestion. I will no longer suggest anything to you. Have a nice day.



Why don't you post a pic of one of the seats you've mentioned? Before and after the patina treatment. I'm definitely interested and as they say, a picture is worth a thousand words - thanks in advance


----------



## indycycling (Jan 3, 2023)

a.s.co. said:


> Going to start using the Cabe finally really like the format and how it’s ran. New here but not to the bike world  some of you will recognize the back drop of my photos.
> 
> Anyways just thought I’d share the progress on a apple I’m working on for a friend. Mid year 68’ bike came to the stand without the rear shock strut back tire isn’t Schwinn and a Early sprint derailleur other than that pretty original bike. All the chrome is headed for a evapo rust bath.View attachment 1755429



Great work so far. Nice to see the pogo post as well, available in two versions and up through June 68


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 4, 2023)

indycycling said:


> Why don't you post a pic of one of the seats you've mentioned? Before and after the patina treatment. I'm definitely interested and as they say, a picture is worth a thousand words - thanks in advance



I wish I could. I know Ron Chiluk has pictures. He has been doing these for 2 decades. I just can't find his contact info. Last em I have for him is ipaintm@comcast.net give him a try.


----------



## indycycling (Jan 4, 2023)

Darthvader said:


> I wish I could. I know Ron Chiluk has pictures. He has been doing these for 2 decades. I just can't find his contact info. Last em I have for him is ipaintm@comcast.net give him a try.



thanks! I'll try that email and looks like he's a member of the Classic Stingray page on FB. I will message him there. I know of his work and he has a great reputation.


----------



## a.s.co. (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## a.s.co. (Jan 4, 2023)

New gripper for my buddy he requested a color line…. When I told him how much originals were he said the repop gripper was juuuuust fine lol


----------



## a.s.co. (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## indycycling (Jan 4, 2023)

a.s.co. said:


> New gripper for my buddy he requested a color line…. When I told him how much originals were he said the repop gripper was juuuuust fine lol



Color line is a great finishing touch.  Do they make the red color line Slik repro for the 68 or did you guys have to use the 69 Gripper?


----------



## a.s.co. (Jan 4, 2023)

Gotta finish routing the cables but first I gotta locate my new inner wires I stashed away somewhere when I moved. Gonna use the original housings to keep the original patina look going that this bikes got. New seat doesn’t look that out of place in my opinion it’s a positive refresh over the cracked up ductape residue original that was on it. Ol girl shaped up pretty good 👍 once I get it out in the sun for a test drive I’ll take some completed photos since it’s 98% at the moment. 

P.S. that’s a new bluetooth chain and pedals 😂🤘


----------



## a.s.co. (Jan 4, 2023)

indycycling said:


> Color line is a great finishing touch.  Do they make the red color line Slik repro for the 68 or did you guys have to use the 69 Gripper?



Used the 69 gripper style that’s the only color line I know of available that’s reproduced.


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 5, 2023)

Looking marvelous!


----------

